

Javascript or Objective C? - maverickmind

If we were trying to hedge your bets on your programming future would you devote all your time to becoming a Javascript Ninja or would you switch to IOS development.
======
maxharris
I have learned both languages in the past year. Objective-C is better in most
ways (and not in a few others). But that doesn't matter.

If you're serious about mobile right now, you really have to just get over
whatever is holding you back and learn Objective-C. If you don't, you won't be
able to write apps that can use the camera, load quickly, feel native, etc.
And the big one is that you won't be on the App Store. I don't think this is
going to change anytime soon, and it wouldn't be good for your users (if and
when you have them) if it did (power consumption, look and feel, access to the
accelerometer and camera, etc. all matter on mobile).

------
thiht
I hate Objective-C and I'm not in fond of iOS, so clearly JavaScript.
Moreover, it'll probably become (if it's not already) a general purposes
language soon, so it wouldn't be wasted time.

